# Go PATS!! Go GIANTS!! Go crazy thread.



## VCBurner (Jan 22, 2012)

Love, from our house!
Share if you feel it!
GO PATS!


----------



## smilejamaica (Jan 22, 2012)

lets go patriots ......


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 22, 2012)

X 100000000000000 they are going all the way!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 22, 2012)

Flipping between that and the Bruins


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jan 22, 2012)

2 minute warning, I think we got this


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 22, 2012)

The Ravens were just standing there- "So this means..."  couldn't believe that they blew that chip shot!  Awesome


----------



## mrjohneel (Jan 22, 2012)

Even though it was sort of handed to us with that miss, I'll take it. I'd like to see the Giants again in the Super Bowl.


----------



## CTguy9230 (Jan 22, 2012)

Pats v Giants.....now that would be a GOOD game


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 22, 2012)

Ayuh, all the way, another ring... and one ring to rule them all


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 22, 2012)

CTguy9230 said:
			
		

> Pats v Giants.....now that would be a GOOD game



That _will_ be a good game.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 22, 2012)

Where are the hearth.com big blue supporters?  I just wish this game was at home-its 27 degrees here-the 9'ers would be freezing to death :lol:


----------



## jharkin (Jan 23, 2012)

What a game... It was time for the kids bedtime bottle at the 2 minute and we just put the TV on mute and were like drink drink!!

My wife couldn't bear to watch a the end then we almost fell off the couch when Baltimore missed that field goal.


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2012)

Here I am....Go Big Blue


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2012)

Very, very lucky.....2 ft. to the right, and they may have been all done.  

GO BIG BLUE


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 23, 2012)

I could barely breathe! Baltimore played a heck of a game, The Pats came out on top, luck plays a big part on some wins. That miss was tough to watch for Baltimore fans I bet! We were jumping for joy and cheering. Next up 49ers or Giants, wouldn't it be sweet to avenge the '07 loss.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 23, 2012)

imacman said:
			
		

> Very, very lucky.....2 ft. to the right, and they may have been all done.
> 
> GO BIG BLUE



2' to the right and it would have been a tie game.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow-just us?  Where are all the rest of the NY/NJ/CT woodburners?  I like the new OT rules for the post-season BTW...this has been a hell of a game so far.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 23, 2012)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> CTguy9230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN RIGHT  NEW ENGLAND HERE WE COME


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 23, 2012)

So now that the Northeast is the only part of the country that cares who wins the Superbowl, let's see what kind of rivalry we have in the hearth.com community.  Craig is probably the only one who can say for sure, but I would bet that the upper Mid-Atlantic states and New England have the most hearth.com members.  Who is going all the way?  Oh and I know I said "trash talk," but this _is_ the Inglenook... 

G-MEN!


----------



## mrjohneel (Jan 23, 2012)

Now that the Pats are playing defense, it's a no-brainer baby -- Pats 27-21!


----------



## bfunk13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Comes down to which one i hate worse.
Go Giants! I guess.


----------



## schlot (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck to any team that plays Pretty Boy Brady.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-sleep027.gif   Wake me up for opening day


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 23, 2012)

All of Patriot's nation was rooting for the Giants tonight! Only   to have a chance to avenge the worst game I've ever or hopefully will ever see. The '07 Superbowl. And to see the Pats beat Eli with Payton in the stands in Indi! It would be priceless!


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2012)

OK, any questions now??

GO BIG BLUE


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2012)

Now, time to take care of "pretty boy Tom".  Is he ready to eat some grass?

GO BIG BLUE


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 23, 2012)

Another Superbowl! These are great days to be a Patriots fan. The chance to beat Eli in Indiana. You could not have written a better script!


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 23, 2012)

The GF Is from North Adams, Mass, so I know she's happy the Pats are in.
I'm a Raiders fan (*sigh*), so I haven't had a stake in a SB since 03...
Just hopin for a good game & that my numbers come up for the final score...


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 23, 2012)

Very good games . . . both with the Pats and Baltimore (could have gone either way and even though I'm a Pats fan I thought that both teams did well -- well maybe except for the last few seconds -- wouldn't want to be Billy Condiff in Baltimore today) and with the 49ers and Giants.

Should be an interesting Superbowl -- a chance for redemption and revenge or a chance to show who is the king of the grid iron . . . depending on which team you're rooting for.


----------



## muncybob (Jan 23, 2012)

Eli ain't as pretty but I'm glad he's on my team!!   GO GIANTS!!


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 23, 2012)

As a Patriots fan I crindge when the name Manning is mentioned, but one thing is for sure they know how to play and win. The Pats have a major obstacle to overcome. Brady will have to do better than he did against the Ravens. The defense will have to do just as well if not better. But the Giants will also have to brimg their A game, and I'm sure they will. This is the one that matters most and it will be a great game! 
GO PATS!!


----------



## rover47 (Jan 23, 2012)

GO GIANTS     That was a great game.  Except I was starting to question the Giants offense protection. But pass Eli pass!


----------



## imacman (Jan 23, 2012)

VCBurner said:
			
		

> As a Patriots fan I crindge when the name Manning is mentioned.....



The camera zooms in on Tom Brady picking himself up off the turf again

<music from the movie "Jaws" is playing in the background>

Giants "D" is in the water circling........

GO BIG BLUE


----------



## smilejamaica (Jan 24, 2012)

this one is for robert kraft. best owner in all sports and his lovely angle Myra Kraft ...i just think it's destiny .
go pat's 

also the Giants suck


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 24, 2012)

smilejamaica said:
			
		

> this one is for robert kraft. best owner in all sports and his lovely angle Myra Kraft ...i just think it's destiny .
> go pat's
> 
> also the Giants suck



Right, 45 degrees or 30 degrees?  

Just busting on you . . . I think you meant angel.

Oh yeah . . . Go Pats!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 24, 2012)

well, i have no "dog in the fight " being a steelers fan (we got tebow'd) noting that as a steelers fan i do not at all care for new england but i literally HATE the ravens. that said , i thought the TD which was called back was a bad call, to me he retained possession of the ball long enough that it shold have been ruled a touchdown. now this is where the ravens just lost it, having a time out left , they tried 1 more play, then sent cundiff on, now when cundiff came on he had to run most of the length of the field and set up with literally 5 seconds left on the play clock, they should have called their TO and given him a chance to settle down and kick the ball instead of rushing the kick. so , i blame the raven's coach for not seeing this and using that last time out that was not gonna help him after that play whether he made the kick or missed it.  in closing cundiff is not that great a kicker by percentage , but he was asked to do a lot in a short time with a seriously important kick and with the TO being taken i think he hits the kick easily.

just my 2 cents

as for the game, i hope its a great one , cant pick a favorite  so im just gonna sit back drink beer and eat too much and enjoy the game.

congrats to pats and g men for making it to the super bowl


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 24, 2012)

For the record Stoveguy . . . I was rooting for the Steelers as well -- my wife likes them . . . so therefore I like them as well . . . just not as much as the Pats.


----------



## btuser (Jan 26, 2012)

This is going to to be a good super-bowl. The Giants are arguably the better team this time around, but the Patriots aren't the same either. Game has changed, and the Patriots defense isn't nearly as bad as predicted. Double tight end set will calm down that pass rush, but Manning is a heck of a lot better than he was 4 years ago. 

Who says sports don't build character?

"Be an analyst. Don't be a douche bag." -Tyrell Suggs


----------



## smilejamaica (Jan 26, 2012)

btuser said:
			
		

> This is going to to be a good super-bowl. The Giants are arguably the better team this time around, but the Patriots aren't the same either. Game has changed, and the Patriots defense isn't nearly as bad as predicted. Double tight end set will calm down that pass rush, but Manning is a heck of a lot better than he was 4 years ago.
> 
> Who says sports don't build character?
> 
> "Be an analyst. Don't be a douche bag." -Tyrell Suggs


ya it should be a close game pat's 70 giants 3  sounds good to me


----------



## rudysmallfry (Feb 1, 2012)

I heard Brady's mentor isn't doing so well, so hopefully Pats can do it for both him and Myra Kraft. Revenge for the undefeated season will be sooooooo sweet.


----------



## imacman (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow....a lot of delusional Pats fans here.   :roll:


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 3, 2012)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> Where are the hearth.com big blue supporters?



Here!

Go big blue!


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 3, 2012)

GO EAGLES Er, well next year maybe.....
I hate both teams, but being the Gmen are rivals, I am going to have to go for the Pats, and I hate them too, but ain't never rootin for a division foe.


----------



## gmule (Feb 3, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> well, i have no "dog in the fight " being a steelers fan (we got tebow'd) noting that as a steelers fan i do not at all care for new england but i literally HATE the ravens. that said , i thought the TD which was called back was a bad call, to me he retained possession of the ball long enough that it shold have been ruled a touchdown. now this is where the ravens just lost it, having a time out left , they tried 1 more play, then sent cundiff on, now when cundiff came on he had to run most of the length of the field and set up with literally 5 seconds left on the play clock, they should have called their TO and given him a chance to settle down and kick the ball instead of rushing the kick. so , i blame the raven's coach for not seeing this and using that last time out that was not gonna help him after that play whether he made the kick or missed it.  in closing cundiff is not that great a kicker by percentage , but he was asked to do a lot in a short time with a seriously important kick and with the TO being taken i think he hits the kick easily.
> 
> just my 2 cents
> 
> ...



This is what I plan on doing as well. Sorry you got Tebow'd by my team


----------



## imacman (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Tom....remember this???  More to come........


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 4, 2012)

looks like Tom is doing a really raunchy TD celebration...this is a family friendly site you know.


----------



## smilejamaica (Feb 4, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Badfish740 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only thing i dislike more than NY teams are cowboy fans that cheer for the gaints .just does not seem right ..lol


----------



## smilejamaica (Feb 4, 2012)

[/img]





			
				imacman said:
			
		

> Hey Tom....remember this???  More to come........


i think you mean more of these


----------



## btuser (Feb 4, 2012)

Vollmer is back, so they won't miss Gronkowski as much.  My guess is he will only play red zone offense.  Both sides have lost a potential weapon because it appears that Bradshaw has a hurt foot.  

I can understand why Giants fans are so excited, seeing how at 7-7 it looked like another disappointing season.  Patriots turned the ball over 4x when they played during the season.  I hope the Pats aren't feeling so generous this time around.


----------



## imacman (Feb 5, 2012)

smilejamaica said:
			
		

> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhh, NO...more of these:


----------



## Dix (Feb 5, 2012)

Is rooting for the commercials, honestly.

But I've got alot of blue serving stuff coming out for the feast  ;-) 

Had to add some red for the Dixette, who's a huge Pats fan. I raided the Christmas supplies for dat one


----------



## imacman (Feb 5, 2012)

HAHAHA....even his wife is whining about hoping he doesn't get hurt.   She better not watch....things like this could happen:


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 5, 2012)

smilejamaica said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 >:-(

Routing for the Pats would be like actually liking the red sucks! Just can't do that as a Yankee fan! Go Giants!

Love the pic's imacmans posting!


----------



## imacman (Feb 5, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Love the pic's imacmans posting!



Some more for your viewing pleasure.  Tom Brady says "mama, help me"


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 5, 2012)

Just biding time until opening day, but here you go


----------



## VCBurner (Feb 5, 2012)

Great stuff guys! It is nice to see passionate fans and great picks imac! However, the Pats are winning in our pole here no matter how many pics you post. So as of today, this is our house, GO PATS!

Today, Eli WILL NOT AVOID THE RUSH, and fall back for the luckiest throw of his carrer.

Today, the PATRIOTS WILL slow down the pass rush with the best tight end duo in the game.

Today, Wess Welker will draw the attention of at least two of those Giants DE's. He will aid in the demise of the G-men defense. He will add to the score board. 

Today, Green-Ellis will run the ball and keep the Giants defense at bay. He will add to the score. 

Today, Branch will go long and get open.

Today, the Patriots defense has turned the page on a season where they were not supposed to be able to win a game when the offense faulters. They WILL BE THE DIFFERENCE! They WILL GET TO ELI MANNING.

The G-men are a formidable foe, as with every great game in history, a formidable opponent will lose.

Today, belongs to the Patriots.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 5, 2012)

Sheesh- the Giants fans are just as bad as the Giants with their smack talk-


----------



## smilejamaica (Feb 5, 2012)

tom the hall of fame brady ........
MHK


----------



## smilejamaica (Feb 5, 2012)

this is just bad karma,giants think they already won


----------



## John97 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> GO EAGLES Er, well next year maybe.....
> I hate both teams, but being the Gmen are rivals, I am going to have to go for the Pats, and I hate them too, but ain't never rootin for a division foe.



Well said.

+1


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 6, 2012)

Where's the pats?


----------



## smilejamaica (Feb 6, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Where's the pats?


well lets see i think they are in the lead with the ball first in the second half . ouch


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 6, 2012)

Go Madonna!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 6, 2012)

smilejamaica said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Giants seemed baffled with the hurry up a bit. Good close nail bitter now!


----------



## smilejamaica (Feb 6, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> smilejamaica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes great game.... both teams have a chance here .


----------



## btuser (Feb 6, 2012)

You see Woodhead!

Giants are going to lose to a bunch of smurfs!

Run Forest Run!


----------



## webbie (Feb 6, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Go Madonna!



Best 1/2 time show in a while.....
fantastic job...


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 6, 2012)

Go Giants~ Go Giants~ Woo hoo! 

Hey pete hows that! ;-)

Sorry smile!  %-P


----------



## VCBurner (Feb 6, 2012)

Manning did make the unbelievable throw and tonight belonged to the Giants!
Congratulations to the G men on a great game!


----------



## Battenkiller (Feb 6, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 6, 2012)

Had no feelings for either team, even tho I'm a New Yorker. 
Susan is from Mass, so she's a Pats fan...My numbers came 
out & I hit the final for $250...first time in a LONG time that 
I've won on a square...Not a BIG winner, but a winner nonetheless!


----------



## btuser (Feb 6, 2012)

Could be worse.

I could be a Jets fan.......


----------



## jharkin (Feb 6, 2012)

Not the outcome we wanted here of course... but well played win for the giants. Congrats NY & fans.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 6, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Should be an interesting Superbowl -- a chance for redemption and revenge or a chance to show who is the king of the grid iron . . ..



So true Jake, so true...

GIANTS RULE


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 6, 2012)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Had no feelings for either team, even tho I'm a New Yorker.
> Susan is from Mass, so she's a Pats fan...My numbers came
> out & I hit the final for $250...first time in a LONG time that
> I've won on a square...Not a BIG winner, but a winner nonetheless!



Congrats!


----------



## smoke show (Feb 6, 2012)

GO PACKERS


----------



## imacman (Feb 6, 2012)

VCBurner said:
			
		

> Great stuff guys! It is nice to see passionate fans and great picks imac! However, the Pats are winning in our pole here no matter how many pics you post. So as of today, this is our house, GO PATS!
> 
> Today, Eli WILL NOT AVOID THE RUSH, and fall back for the luckiest throw of his carrer.
> 
> ...


----------



## imacman (Feb 6, 2012)

VCBurner said:
			
		

> Great stuff guys! It is nice to see passionate fans and great picks imac! However, the Pats are winning in our pole here no matter how many pics you post. So as of today, this is our house, GO PATS!
> 
> Today, Eli WILL NOT AVOID THE RUSH, and fall back for the luckiest throw of his carrer.
> 
> ...



Now, what was that you were saying?  Lot of talk there....no results.  Yes, the pats are a formidable foe, and yes, they LOST!

And you couldn't even win with 3 or 4 blown calls by the officials that went the pats way.

Losers.....again.

NY Giants....SuperBowl Champions

Any questions??


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 6, 2012)

i dunno, i thought it was a well called game, though the one holding call was questionable , and i have seen pass interferance called for "turning the reciever" but ive seen it left alone quite a bit as well. i thought the pats letting the giants score late was a good call, and i felt bad for the giants back who tried in vain t stop at  the goal line and couldnt. the safety call on the pats first play was correct, the manningham catch (which i thought live was incomplete out of bounds) was a correct call (and a hell of a catch once i saw it on replay). i thought the best coaching job on strategy was belichicks "slow play" on the last drive of the first half with the g-men in a soft base defense. the giants didnt do that at the end of the game so they learned from that.

all in all, was an entertaining game, not a "grip your seat" game like 07, but it was well played enough and the commercials were pretty good (might name my next dog "wego")


bring on baseball!!


----------



## VCBurner (Feb 6, 2012)

@imacman, Congratulations to the Giants. I thought the officiating was good. With slightly questionable holding call in there. Both teams played well, the Giants felt in control even though the Pats were up in the end of the first. After the next scoring drive I thought the tyde had turned toward New England. The Giants stayed cool and let the talented receivers do the work with the help of Eli's pin point passing. But overall, had Welker caught that Brady pass with about 4 minutes left in the fourth quarter I think we would be celebrating.
 My predictions did not come true of course, but the game could have gone either way. It went the Giants way and for that it belonged to you, the Giants fans and players.

Well done NY Giants.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 6, 2012)

Decent game . . . I kindof thought it would be a close one and could go either way . . . like most games, the Giants missed a few chances and so did the Pats . . . in the end it came down to the fact that the game can be won by any given team on any given Sunday.

To tell the truth I'm still a bit shocked that the Packers weren't playing last night . . . I really thought they would make it all the way.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 6, 2012)

One team made fewer mistakes and got the win they deserved.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 6, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> *bring on baseball!!*



Now your talking! But still 2 months away! :sigh:


----------



## smilejamaica (Feb 6, 2012)

those pesky giants. my dad and niece are happy though..i really wanted this for Mr. Kraft
Now the big bad Boston Bruins will have to bring home another cup to help ease the pain .........


----------



## imacman (Feb 7, 2012)

Interesting that the Pats fans seem to not have seen the 2 facemask grabbing incidents that weren't called.  And the "mugging" that occurred by the Pats defensive back that didn't get called, PLUS the "holding" call that obviously wasn't.

But it's over, and the best team in football won.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 7, 2012)

I wanted to play hooky today and go watch the parade! Wifey said "NO". sniff~sniff!


----------



## smilejamaica (Feb 7, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> I wanted to play hooky today and go watch the parade! Wifey said "NO". sniff~sniff!


you should have thats the last one they will win .


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 7, 2012)

smilejamaica said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah, You said that about this one! ;-)


----------



## VCBurner (Feb 8, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> I wanted to play hooky today and go watch the parade! Wifey said "NO". sniff~sniff!


 That would have been cool. The team had a wicked uphill climb to the end, they deserve it. I can appreciate how it feels for ypur team to win, everyone should be able to experience it. I uguess Giants amd Pats fans have been blessed to be able to see it multiple times in one decade!


----------



## smilejamaica (Feb 8, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> smilejamaica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you want ,im a boston sports fan. it''s my duty to dislike NY OR NEW JERSEY teams....lol


----------

